# Shimano Steps E6000 issues - help please



## samsbike (4 May 2020)

So I have a Raleigh Strada running shimano e6000 motor etc.

i have covered around 500 miles on it.

Recently the unit is automatically going down a power level and switching off. So if I am in normal, its goes to eco and then switches off and on, or from eco switches off and on. This is frustrating because if I am not paying attention and suddenly expect assist there is none. There is no set of circumstances when it happens. It has happened on smooth and bumpy roads, whether freewheeling downhill or riding about the assist level. There are no lose wires or anything I can see. Also the odd thing is that when I first got the bike it would only switch on via the battery on/off switch rather than the head unit and now it does on via the head unit.

Secondly, if anyone has the above, can they confirm that the charging cable fits loosely into the battery. For example, when you fit a charging cable into a mobile phone, its quite a positive and firm fit. On the e6000 battery there is quite a bit of play and sometimes when trying to charge from the mains, I have to move the charging cable to engage with the battery. Is this normal?

Also is there a hard reset for the system at all, that resets the system.

thanks


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 May 2020)

You'll get help here.
Excellent forum
https://www.emtbforums.com


----------



## CXRAndy (4 May 2020)

samsbike said:


> So I have a Raleigh Strada running shimano e6000 motor etc.
> 
> i have covered around 500 miles on it.
> 
> ...



Are you able to physically read the battery voltage? 

It sounds like power management is shutting down the system. With your comments of dodgy battery connection issues


----------



## samsbike (5 May 2020)

Hi, can’t read the voltage 

shop has asked me to clean contacts etc so will give that a go.
The bottom half that holds the battery has some v slight play but no idea if that is normal.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 May 2020)

samsbike said:


> Hi, can’t read the voltage
> 
> shop has asked me to clean contacts etc so will give that a go.
> The bottom half that holds the battery has some v slight play but no idea if that is normal.


Might help - but sounds to me a bit like IT help desk telling you to switch it off and on again (and yes - I am an IT Technician or was until I retired) - it is normally because they can;t think of anything else to do
Problem is that if it works - why did the contacts get gummed up


----------



## samsbike (8 May 2020)

Ok so ironically this now seems sorted.
I think the wheel sensor moved slightly and was not being read. 
I re-aligned the wheel sensor (and fingers crossed) it’s worked.
I haven’t done any long rides but short rides no switching off, hurray to me!


----------

